# Hintergrundbild in einer tabelle strecken ?



## xamunrax (4. Juni 2002)

Hi leutz ihr könnt nicht sagen das ich nicht gesucht habe ich habe ganz ausführlich das Forum durchsucht aber nichts gefunden deswegen frage ich wie macht man eine Tabelle mit einem hintergrundbild das sich strecken kann ,
also ich habe eine page die über PHP läuft der inhalt wird jetzt wesentlich grösser (mal angenommen), dann vergrössert sich auch meine Tabelle prob dabei ist in der linken Spalte befindet sich meine Navigation mit einem Hintergrund bild das dann nicht mehr in die Spalte passt und sich ständig wiederholt (also wie ich das repeat ausschalte wiess ich auch) aber dann ist darunter Weiss und nicht das bild, so ich hoffe ich habe hiermit mein Problem genau geschildert


----------



## Maximus (7. Juni 2002)

Also, das das mit dem Strecken funktioniert glaube ich nicht.

Wenn Du das Bild so einfügst:

```
<body style="background-image:url(background1.gif)">
```
dann es so groß machst, wie es maximal sein muß, dann wird es
wenn der Rahmen kleiner ist, an den Kanten abgeschnitten.

Ein andere Möglichkeit wäre es, per background-repeat, das Bild zu wiederholen. Dabei kann dann auch zwischen x- bzw y-Wiederholung
unterschieden werden.

```
<div style="background-image:url(background4.jpg); background-repeat:repeat-x;
margin:30px; border:thin solid #CCCCFF; font-size:150%">
<p>Der erste Bereich.<br>Ein Text, der sehr leicht<br>umbricht...usw.</p>
</div>
<div style="background-image:url(background4.jpg); background-repeat:repeat-y;
margin:30px; border:thin solid #CCCCFF; font-size:150%">
<p>Der zweite Bereich.<br>Ein Text, auch leicht umbricht....usw.</p>
</div>
<div style="background-image:url(background4.jpg); background-repeat:no-repeat;
margin:30px; border:thin solid #CCCCFF; font-size:150%">
<p>Der dritte Bereich.<br>Ein Text, auch leicht umbricht...usw.</p>
</div>
```

Beispiele aus SelfHTML 8.0


----------



## Bolle (15. Januar 2003)

Wie verhält sich das bei einer Tabelle, bzw. mit externem Stylesheet, ist es da dasselbe?

MFG
Bolle


----------



## Adam Wille (15. Januar 2003)

Ob ein HTML-Element zentral (darunter zählt auch extern) oder direkt formatiert wird, ist meines Erachtens nach irrelevant...

...und um Tabellen ging es hier doch die ganze Zeit, guten Morgen. 

Geist


----------



## Bolle (15. Januar 2003)

Habe es schon selbst fertiggebracht ;-)
Einzig der Pfad zum Image war falsch....

MFG
Bolle


----------

